# Züge aneinander befestigen, klappern!!



## powerschwabe (24. Januar 2018)

Ich habe das Problem vorne am Lenker daß die Züge der Schaltung und Bremsen aneinder leicht klappern, könnt ihr etwas empfehlen diese zu fixieren um das klappern zu beseitigen.


----------



## digi-foto.at (24. Januar 2018)

Kabelbinder 





cu
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reamol (24. Januar 2018)

Jeweils links und rechts alle Leitungen mit den kleinsten, schwarzen Kabelbindern (3 Stück pro seite reicht) zusammen binden. Macht einen riesen unterschied was klappern angeht.

Eine andere Lösung sind solche Spiralkabelhüllen, jedoch finde ich einfache Kabelbinder schöner.


----------



## on any sunday (24. Januar 2018)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Jagwire/S-Haken-fuer-Zugverlegung-p34427/


----------



## xlacherx (24. Januar 2018)

Reamol schrieb:


> Jeweils links und rechts alle Leitungen mit den kleinsten, schwarzen Kabelbindern (3 Stück pro seite reicht) zusammen binden. Macht einen riesen unterschied was klappern angeht.
> 
> Eine andere Lösung sind solche Spiralkabelhüllen, jedoch finde ich einfache Kabelbinder schöner.



Das is ja mal mehr als hässlich  
Die (m.M.n) schönste Lösung, aber auch aufwenigste ist, über die Leitungen, welche paralell laufen, einen (schwarzen) Schrumpfschlauch stülpen. Dann hat man nur noch "eine" Leitung. Dafür muss man halt aber die Bremse und den Schaltzug öffnen 
Ansonsten, Länge anpassen und mit Kabelbinder Fixieren.


----------



## --- (24. Januar 2018)

Schaltzug und Bremsleitung in einen Schrumpfschlauch zu verpacken ist der größte Unsinn. Noch umständlicher und unpraktischer gehts wirklich nicht mehr.


----------



## xlacherx (24. Januar 2018)

--- schrieb:


> Schaltzug und Bremsleitung in einen Schrumpfschlauch zu verpacken ist der größte Unsinn. Noch umständlicher und unpraktischer gehts wirklich nicht mehr.



Joa, ist umständlich und unpraktisch - aber schön


----------



## memphis35 (24. Januar 2018)

Wenn das bisschen klappern stört dann mußt mal fester reintreten beim Biken . Wenn das Blut in den Ohren rauscht und der Atem so richtig laut wird hörst kein klappern mehr .


----------



## Rockside (27. Januar 2018)

Von Jagwire gibt's sogenannte S-Haken (Clipse), mit denen man 2 Züge beweglich miteinander verclipsen kann. Beweglich insofern, weil zwischen den Clipsen, um 2 Züge miteinander zu verbinden, ein Drehgelenk ist. Und das ist sinnvoll, weil die Züge logischerweise nicht parallel zueinander verlaufen. Funktioniert gut, sieht sauber aus.


----------



## OneTrustMan (28. Januar 2018)

Ich hatte immer das Problem das mir der Zug der Vorderbremse das ganze Cockpit durcheinander gebracht hat.
Kabelbinder brachten auch nichts, nach jeder Fahrt war alles durcheinander.
Das hat mich irre gemacht.

Da der Zug wohl einfach zu lang war habe ich einfach mal probiert wie es ausschaut,
bzw. funktioniert wenn ich ihn hinter dem Steuerrohr lang lege. ( Habe vorher Rahmen Schutzfolie ums Steuerrohr geklebt )
Das Ergebnis ist überraschend gut und einlenken nach beiden Seiten geht ohne Probleme.
Mit jeden Rahmen geht das sicher nicht, bei den hier hat es aber zufällig ganz gut geklappt.


Ich sollte mir trotzdem mal ein gutes Entlüftung Kit zum kürzen und verlegen zulegen


----------



## xlacherx (28. Januar 2018)

Wenn du den Zug hinters Steuerrohr bekommst, ist der definiv viiieeeel zu lang!! 
Und wenn du dir n brauchbares Entlüftungskit kaufst, kannst gleich ne brauchbare Bremse dazu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (28. Januar 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Wenn du den Zug hinters Steuerrohr bekommst, ist der definiv viiieeeel zu lang!!
> Und wenn du dir n brauchbares Entlüftungskit kaufst, kannst gleich ne brauchbare Bremse dazu kaufen


Na na, gemach gemacht
Das ist ein einfaches Winterbike, da brauche ich nicht so viel bling bling.
Beim nächsten Radel was ich aufbaue würde ich gerne mal die XTR verbauen.


----------



## boxy (28. Januar 2018)

Habe mir die S-Hacken in China bestellt 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/10x-Fahrrad-...er-rotating-Hot-/232426999923?var=&hash=item0

oder 

https://www.ebay.de/itm/C-Typ-Schna...-10Stk-/371974891917?var=&hash=item569b6e698d


----------



## sluette (1. Februar 2018)

Ich nutze immer "selbstverschweißendes Dichtungsband". Hat den Vorteil das es nicht an den Leitungen klebt und dort auch nach Jahren keine Rückstände hinterlässt.

http://www.igfd.org/?q=selbstverschweißendes+klebeband


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. Februar 2018)

Simples Isolierband tuts auch, die Enden etwas warm machen, dann hält das auch.


----------



## Keen91 (29. Mai 2020)

hat das mal jemand mit (kinesiologischem) Tape versucht? müsste ja auch gut halten.
würdet ihr also schon empfehlen die Züge aneinander zu befestigen? Eine andere Variante wäre ja durch einzelnes Umwickeln die Geräuschbildung zu dämpfen ohne die Relativbewegungen der einzelnen Züge einzuschränken.
Grüße ; )


----------



## raised_fist (29. Mai 2020)

boxy schrieb:


> Habe mir die S-Hacken in China bestellt
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/10x-Fahrrad-...er-rotating-Hot-/232426999923?var=&hash=item0
> 
> ...



Ich find die auch klasse. Wenn man 4 Wochen warten kann... 

#Aliexpress € 1,50  39%OFF | ZTTO MTB Brake Line C/S Buckle Bike Brake Derailleur Shift Cable Line RotatableTube Pipeline Storage Device Ring Clasp








						1.39US $ 44% OFF|ZTTO MTB Brake Line C/S Buckle Bike Brake Derailleur Shift Cable Line RotatableTube Pipeline Storage Device Ring Clasp|Bicycle Brake|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redspawn2005 (30. Mai 2020)

Schlicht und macht was es soll


----------



## beat_junkie (30. Mai 2020)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1054136
> Schlicht und macht was es soll


Wo gibt's die denn?


----------



## boxy (30. Mai 2020)

Keen91 schrieb:


> hat das mal jemand mit (kinesiologischem) Tape versucht? müsste ja auch gut halten.
> würdet ihr also schon empfehlen die Züge aneinander zu befestigen?



Denke kines.Tape wird nicht so lange halten und eigentlich auch zu teuer.
Dann könntest eh gleich entsprechendes Gewebeband für Elektro nehmen, was auch günstiger ist.
Alternative ist ebenfalls das schwarze Spiralband oder natürlich sauber mit Kabelbinder arbeiten...


----------



## redspawn2005 (30. Mai 2020)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Wo gibt's die denn?


Hatte die bei Nanobike.de gekauft, sind aber derzeit nicht lieferbar. Vielleicht findest sowas bei den Spezialized Händlern, die sind ursprünglich fürs Levo gedacht und dementsprechend auch von Spezialized.


----------



## BigVolker (30. Mai 2020)

War Singlespeed schon?


----------

